

Microsoft sorry over 'big boobs' software code - dsr12
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/microsoft/9415234/Microsoft-sorry-over-big-boobs-software-code.html

======
cdvonstinkpot
I vaguely recall something similar would appear if you put a certain formula
or string or something in a specific cell deep in a spreadsheet somewhere back
in the days when Win98 was new. I can't for the life of me remember what it
was though.

